# Why are they coming here?



## Twixie (Aug 17, 2014)

A dreadful accident has ocurred in Tilbury docks near London..

A shipping container from the continent, full of people and children from Punjab in India trying to smuggle themselves into Britain..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hildren-shipping-container-Tilbury-Docks.html


----------



## Bee (Aug 17, 2014)

The answer to your question is........trying for a better life.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 17, 2014)

Bee..we can no longer afford to take in the migrants from Africa/India..we are full..

Our government must do something..Britain is no longer the land of milk and honey..

Our border controls are doing what they can..there is a camp site in Calais..just over the sea where there are thousands of Eritreans...Ethiopians..just waiting to hang under a lorry..

We have had TB introduced...as well as Aids..

People who were born here..and their Grandparents were born here...cannot get their children into school because all the places have been taken over by immigrant children..


----------



## Bee (Aug 17, 2014)

Don't you think until there has been a full investigation into this tragedy and the outcome of that is known, it is too soon to start speculating.

Yes I do know about Calais.

As regards schools I have a 7 year old grandaughter living in London, her father is my son and her mother immigrated to this country to be with my son and they have never had problems getting her into a school, yes the school does have children of varying nationalities but I think that is a good thing, at least my grandaughter will not grow up with prejudices which to my way of thinking can only be for the best.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 17, 2014)

Bee said:


> Don't you think until there has been a full investigation into this tragedy and the outcome of that is known, it is too soon to start speculating.
> 
> Yes I do know about Calais.
> 
> As regards schools I have a 7 year old grandaughter living in London, her father is my son and her mother immigrated to this country to be with my son and they have never had problems getting her into a school, yes the school does have children of varying nationalities but I think that is a good thing, at least my grandaughter will not grow up with prejudices which to my way of thinking can only be for the best.



It's not about prejudice Bee...it is people who have lived here with their families..100 years or more..who cannot find a place for their children in a school here..whilst watching immigrant children taking their places..


----------



## Bee (Aug 17, 2014)

OK I have done a search for these schools that you speak of and didn't find anything, perhaps you could post a link so that I can read it for myself.


----------



## TrickorTreat (Aug 17, 2014)

Twixie said:


> It's not about prejudice Bee...it is people who have lived here with their families..100 years or more..who cannot find a place for their children in a school here..whilst watching immigrant children taking their places..



Have to agree with Twixie here Bee, when the indigenous population who have paid taxes all their working lives cannot find a place for their own children, when our hospitals and doctors surgery's are bursting at the seams, when what housing is available is handed immediately to people just arriving by boat or train, (including houses where the ordinary person in the street will never be able to afford in their lifetime), when our welfare system takes from our poorest and the disabled and given instead to immigrants to send home to their children left behind in their own countries, there is something seriously seriously wrong with our system. 
This is not a case of racism against immigrants, it is against wholesale immigration,The UK is one of the most tolerant, welcoming countries in the world to immigrants but we are full !!  be it illegal or not, we are but a tiny island and unfortunately for us it seems as though the aim of almost every immigrant is to head straight for the UK, the supposedly land of milk and honey, but when it is to the detriment of it's own people and they are the one's suffering from the loss of vital services, it has to stop now.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 17, 2014)

I would love to have given you the links Bee..unfortunately they have all been eradicated..

So as not to cause any racial unrest..


----------



## Twixie (Aug 17, 2014)

If someone sat me in a chair..blindfolded in the middle of Hudds..and asked me to guess where I was..I wouldn't have a clue..


----------



## Justme (Aug 17, 2014)

We still have plenty of room in the UK, and many of the migrants work a darn sight harder than many Brits. Most of our ancestors were migrants once.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok..I agree with that..but can we support anymore refugees from Africa/India/Iraq/ Syria..to the detriment of the people who already live here..regardless of their colour???


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 17, 2014)

These poor people turn out to be Sikhs from Afganistan; who are under great persecution.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 17, 2014)

From whom??


----------



## Bee (Aug 17, 2014)

That's right Vivjen and the Sikh community are helping by providing interpreters, food and clothing for these people.


----------



## Bee (Aug 17, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I would love to have given you the links Bee..unfortunately they have all been eradicated..
> 
> So as not to cause any racial unrest..



What you mean is, you had no proof.


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 17, 2014)

Originally; most were driven out during the Soviet invasion; then by Taliban...


----------



## Twixie (Aug 17, 2014)

One thing puzzles me here..the Sikh community is a mighty community..they have enough money to help their fellow Sikhs..

Or is it a case of the Muslims..wait for the West to help them..even though they despise us..


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 17, 2014)

The Sikhs here are helping the Afgan Sikhs; most of the people that were forced out of Afganistan went to India..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Immigration quotas are the key to a balanced nation that must maintain its citizenry with proper opportunities and services...


----------



## flphotog (Aug 18, 2014)

Bee said:


> The answer to your question is........trying for a better life.



I disagree to some extent, while true, I believe the bigger reason is to get on the ever expanding welfare roles.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 18, 2014)

The quotas won't allow the entry of too many uneducated or unskilled preventing an overload of the system...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 18, 2014)

Any country with a soul will open their hearts to assist as many people seeking freedom from persecution and oppression as it can, even though some discomfort and inconvenience is involved.

Unfortunately my country has lost it's soul.

Our government has announced that because we have been total bastards in the way we treat asylum seekers who arrive by boat, we can now 'consider' taking 4,400 refugees from Northern Syrian and Iraq. Note the word 'consider' which is a politician's weasel word because it does not commit to actual action. Nor does it give a time frame. Is it immediately, over the next year or, as I suspect, over the next four years? 

If it is the latter, that amounts to just 167 people per state per year, which is just a dribble. A pathetic effort IMO. Even if it is over the next year it is still only 667 people per state for one year. No wonder desperate people try to make their own way to safety and freedom.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 18, 2014)

It depends on the ability of a country to absorb refugees, and it would be a sin to take in so many as to degrade the ability of a country to sustain itself.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, we could absorb and support 167, or even 667 refugees in my suburb without degrading our social infrastructure in the slightest. This country has been built by immigrants and their descendants, many of whom were refugees. Some have become captains of industry and high achieving professionals and one from Vietnam has just been appointed as Her Majesty's representative (Governor)  in South Australia.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Once again. it is all a question of balance...


----------



## Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

These poor people that were found in the container were victims of people traffickers who exploit people like this with the promise of a better life and in many cases go on to take their life savings with their false promises, even the container driver has done a runner, they are whom any criticisms should be directed at not the victims themselves who only wanted a better life for themselves and their families.



_*Essex Police and Crime Commissioner Nick Alston said: “This incident should highlight for us the evil of the abuse and exploitation of vulnerable people of all sorts and in many different circumstances.*__*“The police and partner agencies are continuing to investigate the circumstances of those found in that container. But we can be sure that almost all cases of human trafficking involve exploitation by callous organised criminal gangs.*_
_*“Much of the great harm caused by human traffickers is unseen by most of us; and it too easy not to care. “I am determined that human trafficking and other hidden harms, those crimes that seemingly don’t impact on most of us ever, but where the lives of the vulnerable are made wretched and frequently ruined, are brought in to the open.*_
[h=4][/h]



_*“It matters because of those ruined lives; and because evil criminals and violent perpetrators are profiting from that harm.”


http://www.gazette-news.co.uk/news/...mmigrants_found_in_shipping_container/?ref=ms*_


----------



## oakapple (Aug 18, 2014)

It was an awful case, and there were children in there too. Poor things.Our immigration is a problem alright, but more a problem with the legal EU migrants than with illegal ones.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Aug 20, 2014)

Sikhs tend to be persecuted...and horribly so..... by Muslims.

THEY REALLY NEED ASYLUM !


----------

